# Umskillen von Meister der Elixiere auf Transmutation



## truller (7. Juli 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,
weiß jemand, ob die geistesblitze vom meister der elixiere verloren gehen wenn ich es verlerne und auf meister der transmutation gehe?
ist ja schon schlimm das es 150G kostet aber das wäre ja dann fatal.

MfG


----------



## Fighter_XP (7. Juli 2007)

ich vermute mal nicht... weiß aber nicht ob du auf 350 zurück gestuft wirst ... am besten nochmal bei einem GM nachhaken der wird dir da eine verlässlichere Aussage geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cijia (7. Juli 2007)

wirst ned runtergestufft, aber ob du tränke verlierst ... k.a. ich denke ma nicht, da die ja nicht meister abhängig sein sollen


----------



## Bashery (8. Juli 2007)

Eine Frage hät ich ja... ich bin ja Meister der Elixiere und ich wollte mal wissen ob man auch bei normalen Tränken jetzt einen Geistesblitz kriegt?


----------



## truller (9. Juli 2007)

habe einfach mal das risiko auf mich genommen und umgeskillt. tränke bleiben aber kostet wie gesagt 150G

MfG


----------



## Lorille (9. Juli 2007)

Bashery schrieb:


> Eine Frage hät ich ja... ich bin ja Meister der Elixiere und ich wollte mal wissen ob man auch bei normalen Tränken jetzt einen Geistesblitz kriegt?



Du bekommst immer Geistesblitze.


----------



## Bashery (9. Juli 2007)

Danköö


----------



## rotti08 (24. August 2007)

dumme frage wo skill ich denn um? im unteren viertel meister der elixiere verlernen und denn in der sturmsäule die q für transmutation annehmen?


----------



## Gregorius (14. September 2007)

rotti08 schrieb:


> dumme frage wo skill ich denn um? im unteren viertel meister der elixiere verlernen und denn in der sturmsäule die q für transmutation annehmen?



Du verlernst bei deinem Spezi-Meister, gehst dann zum Meister der neuen Spezi (einfach bei Buffed Meister der Transmutation suchen), und dort kannst du die neue Spezialisierung erlernen OHNE DIE Q machen zu müssen!


----------

